

Why You Should Lawyer Up Before You Startup - keithrl
http://associatesmind.com/2015/04/06/why-you-should-lawyer-up-before-you-startup/

======
gesman
95% of startups fails to oblivion anyways and lack of Lawyership is not the
reason why.

